# special horse!



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

WOO! That is so funny!! LOL! What a cutie!!


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
He is trying so hard, too! He's so precious. At first I thought you were going to show this picture as if his jumping form were.. correct. Too funny, you have to love horses and their quirks.


----------



## Gammelquarterhorses (Dec 30, 2006)

WOW that is so cute! I love this picture!


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

LOL every time i look at it i want to shout "SUPERMAAAAN!!"


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

Thats soooooooooooo CUTE! What does it feel like when your on him like that?


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Lol, cute! JUMP!


----------



## englishcowgrl (Jan 24, 2007)

awww..so cute...does it feel normal when he does that/land?


----------



## 3days3ways (Feb 23, 2007)

hahahaha you guys are awsome...

when he does that you feel a little off balance/ thrown forward for a sec when he's in the process of the um.. spazzing... but mainly you see flashes of white/ whatever color is bell boots are haha its soooooo funny and it like makes my day when he does it... when he lands tho he's bak in balance and he occasionaly does like victory bucking/ jumping after that but they are playful and small so it's not bad (he doesn't do it as often as he used to.. i find it sad besides when i show him).


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

LOL Skippy! does the SAME victory dance thing!! And i called it the same thing as you, a victory dance!! After we did a lesson (an hour of flat work, i dont jump him, i trained him in lower level dressage instead) i would let him pick any jump in the arena to go over however he pleased.

He would then usually pick the smallest flat jump (like an Oxer i guess?) a flat pole that was a foot off of the ground. He would pick up this HUGE canter and just CLEAR it by some 3 feet and come off of it crow hopping and cantering.. he was SO proud of himself LOL any other jump he did after that first one was done with form and beauty, but the first one is ALWAYS "Skippy!'s Jump" LOL

That is so awesome that you see the humor and fun in it, and dont automatically think he is misbehaving.. you have awesome horsemanship! =)

Again, that picture is TOO cute! Im so glad you were able to get that moment captured!


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

that pic is awesome! He does look proud!


----------



## jemulchia (Sep 20, 2009)

Aww thats so adorable!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

That's absolutely hilarious jump!


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

That is so funny! I love it!


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

"I FLYZ!!!!" hehehehehe i couldnt stop giggling over this one!


----------



## myheartscaptivator (Nov 6, 2009)

That has to be one of the funniest things I have ever seen a horse do! Great picture :]


----------



## AlternativeEquineTraining (Nov 6, 2009)

My mare does the excited bouncing that you cant get mad about except she does it while cantering up hills... She loves hills so much that while we are running up them she can help but go nutz and do little bounces and sideways movements.. or during poles she just gets so happy! I just laugh becuase they are not being naughty they are enjoying themselves, they do it in the pastures all day, you cant punish them for having fun


----------



## SallyJane (Feb 9, 2009)

What a great shot! I couldn't stop smiling at this picture, its just too cute!


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

HAHAHAHH! He's taking the meaning of "supermanning over a jump" to a WHOLE new level, LOL!


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

omg! haha that is so adorable! I might have to save this picture so I can pull it up to brighten my mood when I'm having a bad day xD


----------



## MaloreyAnimal (Oct 25, 2009)

o.0 Old threads keep popping up, ha.

That's a funny picture though!


----------

